
Handwritten.js – Convert typed text to realistic handwriting - alias-rahil
Do the typing, leave writing to handwritten.js!<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;handwritten.js" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;handwritten.js</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;alias-rahil&#x2F;handwritten.js" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;alias-rahil&#x2F;handwritten.js</a><p>Example: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raw.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;alias-rahil&#x2F;handwritten.js&#x2F;master&#x2F;screenshots&#x2F;lorem-ipsum.jpeg" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raw.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;alias-rahil&#x2F;handwritten.js...</a>
======
dang
You'd be better off posting this as a Show HN. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
and the tips at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22336638).

Post your main link ([https://github.com/alias-
rahil/handwritten.js](https://github.com/alias-rahil/handwritten.js)), then
add a first comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to work
on this, and explaining what's different about it. That tends to seed
discussion in a good direction. Good luck!

~~~
rahil-kabani
Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! I am new to HN and I didn't
knew about the tag.

------
nickthemagicman
This is cool. Did you introduce randomness somehow? It looks like the 'it' in
the first two sentences are different. But it could just be my phone.

~~~
kfichter
There appear to be different variations on the letters (src/dataset), one of
which is randomly selected.

------
alias-rahil
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24205416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24205416)

------
chews
4 posts this week.... we get it.

------
ullash
can it be expanded to include multiple languages and fonts ?

------
scott31
This tool takes a file that can be consumed both by machines and humans and
converts it to something that is impossible to consume by machines and hard to
consume by humans, also inflating the document size. What are you trying to
achieve with this?

~~~
nickthemagicman
Such an engineer thing to say. ;)

~~~
avmich
Are you meaning it in a negative way?

~~~
nickthemagicman
Not at all! It's just funny how different brains work. He has a very valid
point from an engineering perspective.

